
Bayesian Deep Learning - twiecki
http://twiecki.github.io/blog/2016/06/01/bayesian-deep-learning/
======
lotsoflumens
Very nice article!

But ... You generated your original data from: "sklearn.datasets.make_moons".
Then you say that you tested your classifier on a hold-out set with
"sample_ppc()".

I don't think that's a true hold-out set. A true hold-out set would be
obtained by running "make_moons()" again to generate new data.

Have you tried that? It would be interesting I think.

I'll run the test myself too ...

Again, thanks for a very nice and informative article.

~~~
twiecki
Thanks for your comment! I did split the data in two, but it's easy to miss.
X_test and X_train are the two sets. ann_input.set_value(X_test) then switches
in the test values. That's identical to running make_moons() again.

~~~
lotsoflumens
OK, I didn't understand how the "neural_network" was connected to the data.

Thanks for responding.

